# Need to gain weight



## khan (Feb 27, 2010)

whats the best formula to take

Mutan mass

reflex mass

Critica mass

or any others

I have a very fast meatbalism and want to gain weight very quick so i can train and bulk up.


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

USN muscle fuel mass is a good 1, also try CNP pro mass


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I had the best results from pro-lab N-Large 600Kcal 50g protein per serving. It tastes good particularly chocolate and it's very easy to drink and unlike some of the thicker shakes.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

a specific brand of protein(mass gainer) will not magic muscle on to you.

thats not to say some brands arent better than others cos they are.

but if you think thats the answer to training progress somethings greatly wrong.

go "extremes" build n recover :becky:


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> a specific brand of protein(mass gainer) will not magic muscle on to you.
> 
> thats not to say some brands arent better than others cos they are.
> 
> ...


Cal I bet you have build and recover lined up for your next tattoo, people on this forum can't get enough of it ha ha. Surely though even if you do have Extreme Nutrition running through your veins - for value for money you should be recommending EN Extreme Mass :becky:


----------



## Pikey1466867920 (Apr 24, 2004)

I'd question why anyone would use a pure mass builder as normally they are just loded with carbs and fat, why anyone wantt o put fat on.... Build and recover is a great product, I'd take a different tact and have two meals of extreme MRP per day, same nutirent profile as a good chicken dinner.

Or if you are set on using a gainer try ISO2 complee gianer, it come in 5kg tubs and is pretty low cost - makes me fat though....


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

I agree Pikey, mass builder / weight gain products are not for everyone it will depend a lot on your body type and metabolism. When trying to gain weigh though it can be difficult to stomach the 4000 odd daily calories and I found the weight gain products a big help.

The MRPs tend also to be thicker, filling you up more for longer which is great when leaning down but not when trying to put the weight on.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i rarely promote extremes build n recover as it goes lol(thats BUILD N RECOVER from WWW.EXTREMENUTRITION.CO.UK)

and have never had a free sample or even tried it..

i normally bang on about krevolution extremes latest generation ph balanced super creatine :becky:

extremes really helped me out in the past and i like to repay the favour when i can.

i reckon the best supps are the ones which are the best quality and the best price.

i rate extremes supps along with the CNP range which i dont think i ever heard a bad thing about!

i class extreme prices as mid range so coupled with the good quality isnt that what evryones looking for?

lol c`mon dougie get down to bulk powder prices lol and be perfect!


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

i have build and recover and i must admit it taste nice but not nicer than extreme mass, mass is fooking beautiful


----------



## Scan (Feb 18, 2010)

TheCrazyCal said:


> i rarely promote extremes build n recover as it goes lol(thats BUILD N RECOVER from WWW.EXTREMENUTRITION.CO.UK)
> 
> and have never had a free sample or even tried it..
> 
> i normally bang on about krevolution extremes latest generation ph balanced super creatine :becky:


ha ha shameless Cal :nod:

Yeah I've not tried anything from Extreme so can't really comment, but not heard anything negative about them. Yeah the CNP products are great, good value too can't get enough of their pro flapjacks!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

any mass supplement drink is just that and supplement, yes the calories will be consumed but nothing is better than a good solid food diet......my advice to anyone who is finding it hard to gain is to get a basic bulking meal plan together then add the mass drink to that not to create a bulking plan around the drink....

Extremes Mass shake is a great product having both protein and carbs from multiple sources and tastes lovely....


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

fcuking shameless lol :becky:

i make my own shakes with oats,milk(optional)nana,natty yoghurt,egg, peanut butter..

and the best unflavoured bulk protein powder i can tolerate.

saying that i actually prefer the taste of peanut butter shakes now and if it was already flavoured that`d be a problem..


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------

